# juvenile piranha feeding



## FastShack3 (Nov 26, 2004)

I have three juvenile RBP's that are all about 2" in length. When I bought them, the aquarium gave me some feeder fish with them. I have had them for about two weeks and I haven't been able to ge them to eat anything but the feeder fish. i haven't gave them any more feeder fish but I have tried to get them to eat mini chilid pellets and Hikari frozen blood worms. I dumped them in at different times and checked on them about 30 mins later. None of the blood worms or pellets were eaten, so I cleaned them from the tank. The RBP's are really skiddish. I have about 50-60% cover in the tank. Some of their fins seems to be damaged too. I was wondering what method any of you would reccomend to get them to eat some more nutritious foods and how to get them to be more relaxed. I plan on trying some frozen and fresh white fish chunks from the local supermarket. Thanks.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

bite size pieces of shrimp, white fish, or cut up earthworms....

with a cut worm right next to them bleeding and wiggling, they will have a very hard time resisting to chomp it :laugh:

they will relax in time when they are more comftorble with the tank... their fins are damaged because they're biting each other, nothing to worry about though


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

I found the Hikari Carnivorous food sticks to be quite useful when I had baby RBP's. They seemed to like them and they float so they are easy to remove if they don't get touched. If they are used to feeders then they probably will have to be given a little time to except other foods. A mixed diet of other things and the occasional feeder treat will prove a better diet for them.


----------



## FastShack3 (Nov 26, 2004)

Thanks for your help, it is much appreciated. By the way, this is a great site with lots of information that has really helped me so far. I am new to owning piranhas and I was able to have most of my questions answered by various threads. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

With them eating live foods all the time they will not readily accept other "boring" foods. If this was the case with my single Serra I would starve him for a while until he eats, they will not starve to death. They will take what you offer when they realise nothing else is coming. This can be a little dangerous with shoals of RBP, they may try to eat each other instead! Yours are about the size when eating each other is reasonably probable.

The nipped fins is common with co-habiting p's and probably nothing to worry about.

I am fairly new to P's too, but not tropical fish. Mine is very skittish I rarely see him!! This can get better with time although they are a skittish fish in general.

Good luck, it would be a good idea to get them of the feeders. I don't feed feeders at all but if you want to then use them as a monthly treat or so


----------

